# Leather holsters vs kydex



## diskgolfer109 (Feb 19, 2009)

do you prefer leather or the hard plastic holsters (kydex?) especially for IWB
concealed carry holsters. pros and cons for both. looking for my first and not sure what to get


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The tell me that the Fobus type holsters are only supposed to wear to a certain degree and stop. I don't think that's actually true but that's the gossip. I have a couple but they come in trades and I just don't like the way they feel. For me it's got to be leather. They wear better on me. If you get a good one the weapon wear wont be that bad. And if that's something you wan tot avoid then I guess SS pistols..lol.

I'm partial to Gould ,Bianchi, and Safariland. I have a few of each for different guns I have and they get better every time I use them. There's a site called Cop Quest that I've bought a few off of. The prices are pretty good and they delivered fast except for a shoulder rig I bought that was back ordered.

There's a ton of places that sell good holsters. Lot of people are partial to Galco. I personally am not real big on them but it's not because they are bad holsters. I just don't like the ones I had tried as much as I have other brands.

Look at 
CopQuest
Copsplus
Midway
Cheaperthandirt
Sportsmans Guide

THere's more but that's a good start :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I had a kydex IWB (COMP TAC C.T.A.C.) and have switched to leather one made by UGB holsters http://www.ubgholsters.com/ , and won't go back. I find the leather more comfortable in that it is not as stiff and doesn't dig into me when I an sitting like the kydex did.

Technically I still use the C.T.A.C.. I ripped the belt hooks off it, slapped some industrial velro to the back and to the bottom of my driver's seat just where my hand naturally falls, and that's where my gun rides on our really long road trips.

Update: Now that the XD is gone, I am now using a Galco Royal Guard IWB holster for the Sig.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i am currently using both. i use mostly leather for IWB but have rolled some of my own kydex ones. both are comfortable. i use a kydex pocket holster for my P3AT as it is thinner.


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

I use a hybred, leather against the skin and great Kydex retension.
http://www.kholster.com/


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I prefer a leather holster, though Kydex is a respectable choice -definitely a better choice for competition shooters. Leather adjusts itself to your individual weapon's shape and to your belt and body in a way kydex won't. For IWB carry I prefer leather touching me. There are hybrids as Z06Vettever ponted out. This could be a great option as they are slimmer than an all-leather holster, depending on the belt attachment.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

My personal opinion nothing beats a good professionally made holster,looks sharp,smells ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,most of all doesn't wear out your finish like kydex will


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have a IWB CompTac MTAC for a Sig P229R SS and wouldn't use anything else for IWB. 

1. It's very comfortable when properly adjusted. 
2. Has great adjustable retention.
3. Stays open for reholstering, .080" thick Kydex wall.
4. Leather backer high top extension allows for an easy access to reholster. 
5. Reduced wear on the firearm finish.
6. Allows user to purchase only the molded half shell for an alternate weapon.
7. Top quality materials and workmanship.
8. Hybrid - Leather backer with Kydex half shell.


----------

